# Pictures of Sum 41 Concert



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Went to Sum 41 last Sunday at The Quest Club in Minneapolis, here are a few pictures....


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

and more....


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

and the last ones....


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

oops one more


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

sweet!!!!! i wish i could go see their concert!


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Looks like the lead singer dyed his hair black. Where was this played?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

The Quest Club in Minneapolis, MN (Prince used to own the club)


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Well that looks like "SUM" concert. LOL


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

ba doom doom.....crash......(little drum roll for fish doc)...*lol*


----------

